# /var: filesystem full



## dongsky (Jun 8, 2010)

when i issue the command:
`tail -f /var/log/messages`

i got this error in log file /var/log/messages:


```
Jun  8 16:54:27 cxenmaster kernel: pid 752 (nagios), uid 181 inumber 94534 on /var: filesystem full
Jun  8 16:54:31 cxenmaster kernel: pid 1032 (mysqld), uid 88 inumber 23711 on /var: filesystem full
Jun  8 16:54:37 cxenmaster kernel: pid 752 (nagios), uid 181 inumber 94247 on /var: filesystem full
Jun  8 16:54:47 cxenmaster kernel: pid 752 (nagios), uid 181 inumber 94546 on /var: filesystem full
Jun  8 16:54:57 cxenmaster kernel: pid 752 (nagios), uid 181 inumber 94247 on /var: filesystem full
Jun  8 16:55:00 cxenmaster kernel: pid 3864 (dd), uid 2 inumber 165057 on /var: filesystem full
Jun  8 16:55:07 cxenmaster kernel: pid 752 (nagios), uid 181 inumber 94534 on /var: filesystem full
Jun  8 16:55:17 cxenmaster kernel: pid 752 (nagios), uid 181 inumber 94512 on /var: filesystem full
Jun  8 16:55:17 cxenmaster kernel: pid 752 (nagios), uid 181 inumber 94546 on /var: filesystem full
Jun  8 16:55:21 cxenmaster kernel: pid 3866 (nagios), uid 181 inumber 94553 on /var: filesystem full
Jun  8 16:55:27 cxenmaster kernel: pid 752 (nagios), uid 181 inumber 94534 on /var: filesystem full
Jun  8 16:55:31 cxenmaster kernel: pid 1032 (mysqld), uid 88 inumber 23711 on /var: filesystem full
Jun  8 16:55:37 cxenmaster kernel: pid 752 (nagios), uid 181 inumber 94247 on /var: filesystem full
Jun  8 16:55:47 cxenmaster kernel: pid 752 (nagios), uid 181 inumber 94546 on /var: filesystem full
Jun  8 16:55:57 cxenmaster kernel: pid 752 (nagios), uid 181 inumber 94247 on /var: filesystem full
```

can anyone here having the same error like this.
what should i do to solve this problem?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2010)

Clean out your /var filesystem. It's filled up.


----------



## vrachil (Jun 8, 2010)

What SirDice said. The directories that usually take up space in my setup under /var are: log and crash.
Try to run `# du -s /var/*|sort -n` to find out which directory has grown too large.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2010)

Looking at the logs the OP has mysql installed. If I'm not mistaken it will create databases on /var by default. Move those databases to a filesystem with more space.


----------



## vrachil (Jun 8, 2010)

Actually, from the snippet, it seems that nagios is "hammering" /var.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 8, 2010)

That doesn't mean Nagios filled /var ...


----------



## vrachil (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes, it's just the one that actually has 12/15 requests to write.
Also it is writing every 10 seconds, so overtime it is quite some traffic.


----------

